# Standard poodle x Cocker spaniel sizes?



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Hiya!

I have a 10 week old cockapoo - mum Cocker Spaniel x Dad standard poodle. I’ve been told by a lot of people they think he’s quite big already! I’m just wondering what sort of size other people’s standard cross cockapoos are? I think I maybe underestimated the size he is going to end up!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ouch for the poor mum - it is not a common cross for the reason it is not good to have a father much bigger than the mum as the pups can be uncomfortably large for her.


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh really, that’s not something I was aware of (first time pup mum…!)


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Of course he'll be very big possibly 24 inches height n


TA-92x said:


> Oh really, that’s not something I was aware of (first time pup mum…!)


Uh oh could potentially be 24inches high n up to 30 kg heavy obviously if takes after dad the standard poodle


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

I think he’ll be quite big!
I have an almost 7 month old male cockapoo, mom is a 13kg English cocker and dad is an 11 kg moyen poodle(in between a miniature and standard size). Our pup Rufus is already 14.7 kg and the vet expects he’ll be about 18-20 kg full grown. Our neighbours have a half brother of his, same dad and same sized mom and he is just over 20kg full grown and 19 inches tall.

Here’s a picture of our guy Rufus at 6.5 months








amd here’s Cooper his big brother full grown, sorry it’s not a great picture.









Hopefully you little guy takes after mom or you may have a pretty big pup!


----------



## TA-92x (Aug 13, 2021)

Robyn81 said:


> I think he’ll be quite big!
> I have an almost 7 month old male cockapoo, mom is a 13kg English cocker and dad is an 11 kg moyen poodle(in between a miniature and standard size). Our pup Rufus is already 14.7 kg and the vet expects he’ll be about 18-20 kg full grown. Our neighbours have a half brother of his, same dad and same sized mom and he is just over 20kg full grown and 19 inches tall.
> 
> Here’s a picture of our guy Rufus at 6.5 months
> ...


They are both adorable!
I think when I was doing my research all seems to be more towards the mini poodle mix rather than standard poodle which I’ve now realised in hindsight! I saw mum with the breeders and she wasn’t huge - the breeders said at the time they didn’t think the pups would be much bigger than her but I’m not so sure 

Do you remember what Chester weighed when he was around the 8-10 week mark at all?


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

TA-92x said:


> They are both adorable!
> I think when I was doing my research all seems to be more towards the mini poodle mix rather than standard poodle which I’ve now realised in hindsight! I saw mum with the breeders and she wasn’t huge - the breeders said at the time they didn’t think the pups would be much bigger than her but I’m not so sure
> 
> Do you remember what Chester weighed when he was around the 8-10 week mark at all?


I’m not sure what Cooper weighed at that age, but I know he was a bit smaller than Rufus when he came home. Rufus was 3.5 kg when he came home at 8 weeks and 4.8 kg at 10.5 weeks.


----------

